# Funny homophones



## Aurelia (Oct 22, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω αν θα έπρεπε να το βάλω εδώ ή υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο πιο σχετικό νήμα.
Caen + quand = can-can :)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Can-can


----------



## Zazula (Aug 21, 2019)

The word "maga" means "easily fooled idiot" in Nigerian Pidgin.


----------

